# Not really grilling... but kinda...maybe?



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 30, 2006)

Been meaning to post these, but anyway...
Nice Chuck Eye's.... Wolfe Rub BOLD.

*Hella* windy out, and sleeting at the time, I was nervous about the embers from the chimney flying around with so many leaves still on the ground, so dug out the CI skillet, and did em up inside home style. Sliced some spuds, whipped up some bechamel sauce with cheddar, herbs, and did a scalloped tater kinda thing.. and (Sorry, frozen peas)...All very very good. 
















Oh? ... What's that? ....... sliced pic? Oh yeah... Here. 




Moooooooooooooo !!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh my.............................. I'm speechless Scotty!!!  Fantastic!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Oh my.............................. *I'm speechless *Scotty!!!  Fantastic!!


There must be a PodCast microphone near by. :P   LOL

Looks great Scotty.  

I thought you had a grill pan though. :?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> I thought you had a grill pan though. :?


I do, but not for fried steaks.  :P


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 30, 2006)

looks awesome...those taters look fantastic......been windy here too today, 25+ mph winds


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Scotty, your right not grilling but I'd eat that! FANTASTIC buddy!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Perfect, looked great Q man


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

Bravo Scotty.  Now thats some fine looking beef.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 30, 2006)

That is some great looking food.  Those are Cook Book quality photos.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 30, 2006)

Well you can beam me up Scotty. I be glad to get beamed over to your house for some of that. Nearly enough to make me quit being a backslid raw vegan

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

Dude looks awsome..


----------

